# Have you ever had anything Conjured?



## JD (Aug 15, 2008)

The superstition thread got me to thinking about conjuring. Have you ever had anything conjured or know someone that can do it. When I was a kid I had a wart on my hand that would not go away. My Grandmother took me over to a friend of hers house to have it conjured. The lady took my hand looked and the wart and touched it and told me to forget about and it would go away. Nothing that I ever put on this thing would make it go away and had been trying for about a year. After she conjured it, it was gone within 2 weeks. I just looked down one day and it was gone. After a trip to the beach when I was a kid I had gotten a really bad sun burn and I mean bad. Got home and could not sleep nothing seemed to help. My Grandmother once again knew a lady that could "Talk the Fire out of you" well she called her and told her what had happened and she did whatever she did and I never felt anymore pain from the burn it just seemed to disappear. I am not crazy nor am I making any of this up. Anyone else got anything along these lines?


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 15, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> The superstition thread got me to thinking about conjuring. Have you ever had anything conjured or know someone that can do it. When I was a kid I had a wart on my hand that would not go away. My Grandmother took me over to a friend of hers house to have it conjured. The lady took my hand looked and the wart and touched it and told me to forget about and it would go away. Nothing that I ever put on this thing would make it go away and had been trying for about a year. After see conjured it, it was gone within 2 weeks. I just looked down one day and it was gone. After a trip to the beach when I was a kid I had gotten a really bad sun burn and I mean bad. Got home and could not sleep nothing seemed to help. My Grandmother once again knew a lady that could "Talk the Fire out of you" well she called her and told her what had happened and she did whatever she did and I never felt anymore pain from the burn it just seemed to disappear. I am not crazy nor am I making any of this up. Anyone else got anything along these lines?



I can tell you that one of the most effective treatments for a wart in young  kids is touch it with an inanimate object and it will go away.


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> The superstition thread got me to thinking about conjuring. Have you ever had anything conjured or know someone that can do it. When I was a kid I had a wart on my hand that would not go away. My Grandmother took me over to a friend of hers house to have it conjured. The lady took my hand looked and the wart and touched it and told me to forget about and it would go away. Nothing that I ever put on this thing would make it go away and had been trying for about a year. After she conjured it, it was gone within 2 weeks. I just looked down one day and it was gone. After a trip to the beach when I was a kid I had gotten a really bad sun burn and I mean bad. Got home and could not sleep nothing seemed to help. My Grandmother once again knew a lady that could "Talk the Fire out of you" well she called her and told her what had happened and she did whatever she did and I never felt anymore pain from the burn it just seemed to disappear. I am not crazy nor am I making any of this up. Anyone else got anything along these lines?






   No, thank god.


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2008)

I take that back. Had a freind that would appear at my house anytime I had bought beer and fired up the grill.  Did not see him at any other time.


----------



## JD (Aug 15, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> I take that back. Had a freind that would appear at my house anytime I had bought beer and fired up the grill.  Did not see him at any other time.



Let me guess... when he left all the beer and food were gone. Now that is FREAKY!


----------



## BKA (Aug 15, 2008)

Freaks!


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm conjuring up something right now..  Had a super duper large order of onion rings from Sonic for lunch. Them things are gooooood. Gonna share what I have conjured with my co-workers.


----------



## BKA (Aug 15, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> I'm conjuring up something right now..  Had a super duper large order of onion rings from Sonic for lunch. Them things are gooooood. Gonna share what I have conjured with my co-workers.



I've been crop dusting through out my office ever since I got back from lunch......


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 15, 2008)

BKA said:


> I've been crop dusting through out my office ever since I got back from lunch......



Get any on ya?


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 15, 2008)

You two are disgusting.


----------



## BKA (Aug 15, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Get any on ya?



Not yet; but I'm getting to the point of not trusting them anymore......


----------



## Digger57 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yup, that 'cropduster' gas is bad news! One of the guys I work with is bad about walking by while relasing airbone 'fertilizer'.... he keeps on walking while everyone else is left to deal with the consequences. 

Dig~


----------



## JD (Aug 15, 2008)

BKA said:


> Not yet; but I'm getting to the point of not trusting them anymore......


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2008)

Digger57 said:


> Yup, that 'cropduster' gas is bad news! One of the guys I work with is bad about walking by while relasing airbone 'fertilizer'.... he keeps on walking while everyone else is left to deal with the consequences.
> 
> Dig~



I got got the other day while on the phone with a client and my "buddy" let one go into my fan aimed at me.  Had to deal with it and finish my convo with client.


----------



## RThomas (Aug 15, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> The superstition thread got me to thinking about conjuring. Have you ever had anything conjured or know someone that can do it. When I was a kid I had a wart on my hand that would not go away. My Grandmother took me over to a friend of hers house to have it conjured. The lady took my hand looked and the wart and touched it and told me to forget about and it would go away. Nothing that I ever put on this thing would make it go away and had been trying for about a year. After she conjured it, it was gone within 2 weeks. I just looked down one day and it was gone. After a trip to the beach when I was a kid I had gotten a really bad sun burn and I mean bad. Got home and could not sleep nothing seemed to help. My Grandmother once again knew a lady that could "Talk the Fire out of you" well she called her and told her what had happened and she did whatever she did and I never felt anymore pain from the burn it just seemed to disappear. I am not crazy nor am I making any of this up. Anyone else got anything along these lines?



Those are some great anecdotal stories


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 15, 2008)

Yall know that the Sultan is the Mike Phelps of Office Conjuration dont you?

Dawg tellem about ol Blondie.
She gets a nervous twitch every time I roll through that side of the building.


----------



## win280 (Aug 15, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Been trying to "conjure" up a million bucks for a while now but it ain't working.



Thats a whole lot of Conjuring


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Aug 15, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Been trying to "conjure" up a million bucks for a while now but it ain't working.





win280 said:


> Thats a whole lot of Conjuring



If anyone could do it she would be the one.

She has tons of "Intestinal Fortitude"!!!


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Been trying to "conjure" up a million bucks for a while now but it ain't working.



Push harder.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Yall know that the Sultan is the Mike Phelps of Office Conjuration dont you?
> 
> Dawg tellem about ol Blondie.
> She gets a nervous twitch every time I roll through that side of the building.



...the elevator has never been the same...


----------



## win280 (Aug 15, 2008)

When is the best time to do some conjuring?


----------



## Swede (Aug 15, 2008)

win280 said:


> When is the best time to do some conjuring?



Six pack of beer, BBQ of your choice and lots'o baked beans or brunswick stew.  Presto


----------



## JD (Aug 15, 2008)

win280 said:


> When is the best time to do some conjuring?



I generally find about an hour after eating Mexican food.


Dag gumit.... I am contributing to Hi-Jacking my own thread.


----------



## win280 (Aug 15, 2008)

I find that sushi helps conjure up the spirits.When I want to conjure


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 15, 2008)

No, but I've known some people who I know had to have been 'conjured'.


----------



## JohnK3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Air.

At least, that's what my wife tells me.  She says I don't need no beans, broccoli or boiled eggs to conjure.


----------



## jason4445 (Aug 15, 2008)

In Appalachian lore, there have always been conjure women, and some men,  who could do one, or all of three things.  Remove warts, draw fire, and blow thrush.  (Thrush is a yeast infection of the mouth that babies sometimes contract, and can get so bad as to kill them.) Some could do all, some just one.

I have known many of these conjure people and personally seen their conjuring work.  I can do warts and have removed many of them.  For warts you use a penny and press it on the wart.  Then you say to yourself a phrase, many claim it is a Bible verse, or through your mind draw the energy from the wart into the penny.  Now you give the penny to the person who has the wart and tell them to "throw it away" without looking at where it went.  Then once they forget about the wart it will go away.

For drawing fire, I have seen them use anything from just their hand to a special piece of wood scorched in a forest fire, to the Bible.  They pass it over the burn and draw the heat out.

Finally for thrush, they open the baby's mouth and blow into it.

Of the 10 or 11 I have known all but two were fundamental Christians, went to church and believed their gift was from God.  Also other things is they never charged and fee - for to do so was an affront to their gift, they never sought out people to conjure on, you had to go to them and ask, and they never revealed what their conjure phrase of verse was - if you had the gift, then the phrase of Bible verse would come to you with the gift.

Of the two that were not Christian in belief, one was a white woman who was the stereotypical "conjure woman."  Old, haggered,  lived alone deep in the woods, and this was the only person I met in my life that I totally believed was "magical" - a witch if you may.  To be in her presence was almost overwhelming with the energy she projected.  She was the one who told me I could do warts.

The other was a black voodoo Obeah woman who lived in the black community where I was a cop.  I helped her out on several occasions and she gave me permission to refer to her if I had a someone give me trouble.  I used it and seen by using her name and the fact I would report the offender to her, I have had raging out of control drunks, calm down immediately and several begging me not to do it.  Of course this only worked with the ones that knew of her and believed in her abilities.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe some of you know the story of Mike Warnke.  Before converting to Christ, he was a satanist priest with pretty strange and terrible powers.

Now he goes on the road (for over 20 years) and tells youth about the Gospel of Jesus Christ and the dangers of the occult.  He is a gifted speaker and also uses comedy in his routines.  Google his name to get his concert tapes and books, well worth checking out his life and testimoney for Christ.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 15, 2008)

My grandpappy could conjure Thrush. I was told he would go out into the woods and gather leaves from a certain plant and rub inside the mouth and it would go away quickly. The local Dr. sent folks to him. I belive there was a chapter re this in the Foxfire books. Should have put this anywhere but the Pot lickers forum. What the heck is thrush and why dont you ever hear about it anymore. Kinda like infantigo?sp, kids used to get this when I was a little feller, never hear of it now.


----------



## JD (Aug 15, 2008)

Killdee said:


> My grandpappy could conjure Thrush. I was told he would go out into the woods and gather leaves from a certain plant and rub inside the mouth and it would go away quickly. The local Dr. sent folks to him. I belive there was a chapter re this in the Foxfire books. Should have put this anywhere but the Pot lickers forum. What the heck is thrush and why dont you ever hear about it anymore. Kinda like infantigo?sp, kids used to get this when I was a little feller, never hear of it now.



Babies still get Thrush. It is basically alot of bumps or sores in the mouth. One or both of my kids have had it.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 15, 2008)

BKA said:


> Not yet; but I'm getting to the point of not trusting them anymore......



That is probably the funniest thing I have read on here in a LONG time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 16, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> I'm conjuring up something right now..  Had a super duper large order of onion rings from Sonic for lunch. Them things are gooooood. Gonna share what I have conjured with my co-workers.





BKA said:


> I've been crop dusting through out my office ever since I got back from lunch......





dawg2 said:


> Get any on ya?





BKA said:


> Not yet; but I'm getting to the point of not trusting them anymore......



  JD, you really know how to conjure up a thread............


----------



## GAX (Aug 16, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> The superstition thread got me to thinking about conjuring. Have you ever had anything conjured or know someone that can do it



Nope.


con·jure  (knjr, kn-jr)
  v. con·jured, con·jur·ing, con·jures
  v.tr.
1.
  a. To summon (a devil or spirit) by magical or                     supernatural power.
  b. To influence or effect by or as if by magic: tried to conjure away the doubts that beset her.
2.
  a. To call or bring to mind; evoke: "Arizona conjures up an image of stark deserts for most Americans" American Demographics.
  b. To imagine; picture: "a sight to store away, then conjure up someday when they were no longer together" Nelson DeMille.
3. Archaic To call on or entreat solemnly, especially by an oath.
  v.intr.
1. To perform magic tricks, especially by sleight of hand.
2.
  a. To summon a devil by magic or supernatural power.
  b. To practice black magic.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Aug 16, 2008)

I wouldnt say I conjure but I have had periodic visits from my grandfather and my great uncle in my dreams during times of hardship. Giving me advice and help in only ways that they could it may be just conjured but I would like to think its more than that


----------



## Rem 742 (Aug 16, 2008)

As a kid, conjurin was big in the area of my White county home. My grandmother was a conjurer and I was conjured several times for poison oak. It always worked and it was a strange life-altering experience.


----------



## whitworth (Aug 16, 2008)

*The Movie*

http://www.conjurer-movie.com/


----------



## Sargent (Aug 16, 2008)

My mom has told me that her grandmother (my great-grandmother) could talk fire out of a burn.  She was 100% Cherokee and she would breathe on the burn and talk to it in Cherokee.  Apparently, people would come from far away to get her help.


----------



## Hardwood (Aug 16, 2008)

When I was a youngun, I had thrush and the doctors tried twice to cure it, Didn't work. My grandma took me to my great grandmothers place and she took care of it. Don't know my exact age, but old enough to talk a little. I told my mom after it was done that my g-grandma took me to the creek and put water in my mouth. Thrush was gone. You used to hear of a lot conjuring up here in N GA, but not so much these days. I've heard that it you had the gift that you could give it to one person of the opposite gender before you died. Guess it hasnt been passed along to much to this generation.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 16, 2008)

My Dungeon Master once told my Half-Elf Fighter-Mage that he had conjured a Demon from one of the upper levels of Tarterus one time when he had in reality been trying a simple Detect Magic spell.

Made for an interesting night.


----------



## Kenny K (Aug 16, 2008)

LOL

All the talk about bigfoot...and now its stuff that sounds like it came straight out of _The Blair Witch Project_

I have heard about folks that can make warts go away. I sure wish I knew someone who could have made a plantar wart on the bottom of my foot go away. Instead of having the podiatrist cut it out.


----------



## packrat (Aug 16, 2008)

*conjurin'*

My grandfathers sister can "talk fire out". When my sister was little she grabbed a skillet barehanded and burnt her hand to the point it blistered and busted in a matter of minutes. Mom took her to Aunt Louise as she mumbled something into her hands as she held my sisters burnt hand. This lady is a poor but fine Christian Lady. My sister stopped crying immediately.
We always called the mouth fungus "thrash" & I also know an guy in town that can "flush out thrash". He will only do it to the child while he or she is in the car. When he's done he never utters a word, motions for you to leave and then turns and walks away to avoid conversation.
I have heard tell of a lady in Rabun County that can stop bleeding.I have not witnessed this first hand as I have the others, however it is told that some guys challenged her skills one winter and told her that they would cut a prized hog that they owned, and if she could stop the bleeding then she could have it. She told them that if she stopped the bleeding the hog wouldn't be fit for slaughter. They took her up, cut the hog, she mumbled a verse or two and the hog stopped bleeding. She sent the guys home with the hog. Story goes they went directly home and killed the hog and sure enough it would not bleed out enough for hanging, and the whole thing went to waste.


----------



## BKA (Aug 20, 2008)

I had Krystals for lunch today.......time to conjure


----------



## Swede (Aug 20, 2008)

BKA said:


> I had Krystals for lunch today.......time to conjure



If you wasn't such a wuss you would down a few boiled eggs to mix in with them krystal gut bombs.  Bet you could melt glass with that.


----------



## BKA (Aug 20, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> If you wasn't such a wuss you would down a few boiled eggs to mix in with them krystal gut bombs.  Bet you could melt glass with that.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 20, 2008)

I conjured up a spasm by sticking my fingers to a cattle prod one time...


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 20, 2008)

poison aok and thrush I can do....I know a man who can talk the fire out and can stop bleeding....even done it over the phone................I told you boys I was hillbilly.


----------



## GAX (Aug 20, 2008)

All this talk, I think I'll go watch The Green Mile again. good movie.


----------



## BKA (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh lord........I hear some rumbling.....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 27, 2008)

BKA said:


> Oh lord........I hear some rumbling.....



Sorry I ate krystals fer lunch..


----------



## BKA (Aug 27, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Sorry I ate krystals fer lunch..



You're in for an eventful afternoon.....


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 27, 2008)

BKA said:


> You're in for an eventful afternoon.....



Im hopin it will even out , ate way to much sharpe cheddar the other night...


----------



## Lorri (Aug 27, 2008)

Kenny K said:


> LOL
> 
> All the talk about bigfoot...and now its stuff that sounds like it came straight out of _The Blair Witch Project_
> 
> I have heard about folks that can make warts go away. I sure wish I knew someone who could have made a plantar wart on the bottom of my foot go away. Instead of having the podiatrist cut it out.


I know what you mean about the planter warts - had one on each foot - wouldn't go away - couldn't walk after treatments - never want them again.


----------



## pnome (Aug 27, 2008)

PWalls said:


> My Dungeon Master once told my Half-Elf Fighter-Mage that he had conjured a Demon from one of the upper levels of Tarterus one time when he had in reality been trying a simple Detect Magic spell.
> 
> Made for an interesting night.



  I thought you Christians were not allowed to play D&D.


To the OP:

The Data so Far:


----------



## ranger1977 (Aug 27, 2008)

I wrecked a dirt bike when I was a kid.  I got burned by the pipe pretty bad.  We lived back in the woods then and the old lady across the road "talked the fire out of it."  It worked.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 27, 2008)

I been conjured many times for bleeding..If you aint.You must not be have been from around these parts growing up  You never hear of it much anymore but my uncle still does it..


----------



## BKA (Aug 27, 2008)

I've bleed as a result of conjuring.....not pretty


----------



## Swede (Aug 27, 2008)

BKA said:


> I've bleed as a result of conjuring.....not pretty





You have to stretch before any heavy conjuring dummy,  everybody know that


----------



## BKA (Aug 27, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> You have to stretch before any heavy conjuring dummy,  everybody know that



I got in a hurry.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 27, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> poison aok and thrush I can do....I know a man who can talk the fire out and can stop bleeding....even done it over the phone................I told you boys I was hillbilly.



My three yr old gelding got a bad cut on his cheek Sunday, I couldn't get it to stop bleeding, put flour on it, that didn't work so after about 30 minutes, I called a friend who's sister can stop bleeding and she called her sister, (who lives in Tenn.) told her my horse's name and within 10 minutes the bleeding had STOPPED!  
yessirree, I Believe!


----------



## win280 (Aug 27, 2008)

BKA said:


> I got in a hurry.....


Proper conjuring cannot be rushed


----------



## BKA (Aug 27, 2008)

win280 said:


> Proper conjuring cannot be rushed



I learned the hard way......


----------



## BKA (Aug 27, 2008)

Kebo said:


> My three yr old gelding got a bad cut on his cheek Sunday, I couldn't get it to stop bleeding, put flour on it, that didn't work so after about 30 minutes, I called a friend who's sister can stop bleeding and she called her sister, (who lives in Tenn.) told her my horse's name and within 10 minutes the bleeding had STOPPED!
> yessirree, I Believe!



Um, I'm really not sure what to say about that.....


----------



## JD (Aug 27, 2008)

Kebo said:


> My three yr old gelding got a bad cut on his cheek Sunday, I couldn't get it to stop bleeding, put flour on it, that didn't work so after about 30 minutes, I called a friend who's sister can stop bleeding and she called her sister, (who lives in Tenn.) told her my horse's name and within 10 minutes the bleeding had STOPPED!
> yessirree, I Believe!



That is called a transfer conjure. Hope you have checked on your horse he's probably done bleed out.


----------



## Swede (Aug 28, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> That is called a transfer conjure.



WOW, that would be cool.  A transferred conjure.  BKA you're in for it.


Frontera, here I come.


----------



## BKA (Aug 28, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> WOW, that would be cool.  A transferred conjure.  BKA you're in for it.
> 
> 
> Frontera, here I come.



I better go get some wet wipes.....


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> That is called a transfer conjure. Hope you have checked on your horse he's probably done bleed out.



Whatever it's called, it worked, no more bleeding, and believe me, I kept a check on him, allllll better now!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2008)

BKA said:


> Um, I'm really not sure what to say about that.....



 YOU??!?! not knowing what to say about something?!?! yeah, right................


----------



## Swede (Aug 28, 2008)

BKA said:


> I better go get some wet wipes.....



JD,  any special words to tranfer my conjure?


----------



## BKA (Aug 28, 2008)

Kebo said:


> Whatever it's called, it worked, no more bleeding, and believe me, I kept a check on him, allllll better now!



I think you need to give up that witch craft and find the lord......


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2008)

BKA said:


> I think you need to give up that witch craft and find the lord......



Darlin', I can't give up somethin I don't have - 
never mind.........................


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 28, 2008)

BKA said:


> Um, I'm really not sure what to say about that.....



Ill tell you this much, the part that stops the bleeding comes from the KJV of the holy bible......think what you want to dont matter to me.....I ve seen it more than once.


----------



## BKA (Aug 28, 2008)

Kebo said:


> Darlin', I can't give up somethin I don't have -
> never mind.........................



Freak.....


----------



## BKA (Aug 28, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> JD,  any special words to tranfer my conjure?



do do


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Ill tell you this much, the part that stops the bleeding comes from the KJV of the holy bible......think what you want to dont matter to me.....I ve seen it more than once.



Thank you!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2008)

BKA said:


> Freak.....



FOUL - FOUL - FOUL
JT - Isn't this a *personal* attack?!?!?!


----------



## BKA (Aug 28, 2008)

Kebo said:


> FOUL - FOUL - FOUL
> JT - Isn't this a *personal* attack?!?!?!



I meant it in a good way.........


----------



## Swede (Aug 28, 2008)

Kebo said:


> FOUL - FOUL - FOUL
> JT - Isn't this a *personal* attack?!?!?!





Nope, a compliment from BKA.  The freakier the better in her book.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2008)

BKA said:


> I meant it in a good way.........





BigSwede said:


> Nope, a compliment from BKA.  The freakier the better in her book.



hhhmmmmm, I dunno, you 2 seeem aaawwwwfully chummy, dunno that I can trust you girls yet or not...........


----------



## Swede (Aug 28, 2008)

Kebo said:


> hhhmmmmm, I dunno, you 2 seeem aaawwwwfully chummy, dunno that I can trust you girls yet or not...........



Dude,  why not?


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> Dude,  why not?



'cause, that's why..............


----------



## stevetarget (Aug 28, 2008)

my grandfather "bought my warts from me"  he gave me some coins and had me throw them away and told be never to look at the warts again, they were on my left hand and one day I noticed they were gone, just plain gone...


----------



## BKA (Aug 28, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> WOW, that would be cool.  A transferred conjure.  BKA you're in for it.
> 
> 
> Frontera, here I come.



Uh oh....me thinks it's working.......rumble.....rumble.....rumble


----------



## dixie (Aug 28, 2008)

stevetarget said:


> my grandfather "bought my warts from me"  he gave me some coins and had me throw them away and told be never to look at the warts again, they were on my left hand and one day I noticed they were gone, just plain gone...



yep, same here, a old woman took the pennies, rubbed them on my warts and told me to throw them away and they'd take the warts with them, I did and they did


----------



## Swede (Aug 28, 2008)

BKA said:


> Uh oh....me thinks it's working.......rumble.....rumble.....rumble



Yessir,   speedy gonzales, three drafts and four bowls of salsa , chips and no ill effects. I'm gonna have to do this more often. Kebo,  you're next.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> Yessir,   speedy gonzales, three drafts and four bowls of salsa and chips and no ill effects. I'm gonna have to do this more often. Kebo,  you're next.



nope, you 2 pansy's couldn't hang wit me, just 3 drafts?!?! *sheesh* wussy freaks!


----------



## BKA (Aug 28, 2008)

Kebo said:


> nope, you 2 pansy's couldn't hang wit me, just 3 drafts?!?! *sheesh* wussy freaks!



We know you are the man!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2008)

BKA said:


> We know you are the man!



you got it, dudet(s)............whatever!


----------



## Lane Morrell (Aug 28, 2008)

A family friend had me take my moma's dish rag and rub it on a wart.  Then I was to bury it in our flower beds.  Two weeks later, I scratched the wart on my finger and the whole seed came out.


----------



## JD (Aug 28, 2008)

Someone needs to conjure up a new thread for useless drivel.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Someone needs to conjure up a new thread for useless drivel.



Why, *someone* will just take it away from us!


----------



## Swede (Aug 28, 2008)

Kebo said:


> Why, *someone* will just take it away from us!



That's only because YOU go way over board.  Trouble maker


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> That's only because YOU go way over board.  Trouble maker



Because YOU make me, you wussy, shemale!


----------



## Swede (Aug 29, 2008)

Kebo said:


> Because YOU make me, you wussy, shemale!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2008)

BigSwede said:


>



mornin' darlin', I'm back, so quit your !
It's FRIDAY


----------



## Swede (Aug 29, 2008)

Kebo said:


> mornin' darlin', I'm back, so quit your !
> It's FRIDAY



Yeah but I just found out I have to work Monday.  See avatar.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 29, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> Yeah but I just found out I have to work Monday.  See avatar.



  so you'll just have to miss me ONE MORE DAY!!

seriously, dude-et,  that's a bummer


----------



## BKA (Sep 26, 2008)

it's about that time.......


----------



## win280 (Sep 26, 2008)

BKA,
Can you conjure up some gas ?


----------



## Swede (Sep 26, 2008)

Yup, sausage and kraut, lima beans and mac & cheese


----------



## BKA (Sep 26, 2008)

win280 said:


> BKA,
> Can you conjure up some gas ?



Yep; just give me a sec......


----------



## win280 (Sep 26, 2008)

We need a lot of regular unleaded please.


----------



## win280 (Sep 26, 2008)

Please no high octane today.


----------



## JD (Oct 31, 2008)

I have got to get me one of these.... Plugs right into the reciever on your truck..... Great for conjuring in the woods...


----------



## Redbow (Oct 31, 2008)

There was an old man in our neighborhood back when I was a boy that could supposively talk away warts! I had one on my right hand and I ran into him one day and asked if he could do anything with the wart! He rubbed his thumb across it and said something that I did not understand! 

I waited for the wart to go away for a couple months after that incident, it never did! I cut it off myself with a single edged razor blade and it never grew back!


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> I have got to get me one of these.... Plugs right into the reciever on your truck..... Great for conjuring in the woods...




Cool


I always just set by back on a tree and have at it.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 31, 2008)

Too much Candy Corn will really make the magic happen....


----------



## win280 (Oct 31, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> I have got to get me one of these.... Plugs right into the reciever on your truck..... Great for conjuring in the woods...



Just don't back the truck up!


----------



## BKA (Oct 31, 2008)

I had a good conjur this morning.......


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 31, 2008)

BKA do you often ponder while conjuring?


----------



## savreds (Oct 31, 2008)

I conjured up a couple the other night after the #1 combo w/cheese from Krystal. It was a very nasty and vile spirit that made my eyes and nose burn. I think the dog even ran out of the room


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 31, 2008)

savreds said:


> I conjured up a couple the other night after the #1 combo w/cheese from Krystal. It was a very nasty and vile spirit that made my eyes and nose burn. I think the dog even ran out of the room




The Krystal JUJU is strong!


----------



## savreds (Oct 31, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> The Krystal JUJU is strong!



I guess it was my payback to him. 
I was watching TV a couple of weeks ago when this awful stench drifted across the room. A few minutes later I heard the dog (who was sound asleep on the floor) cut one, and that time it would have gagged a buzzard! The next day I asked the wife what she had given the dog and she said some hotdogs. She gave him some left-over pork and beans one time too, boy was that a mistake!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 31, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> WOW, that would be cool.  A transferred conjure.  BKA you're in for it.
> 
> 
> Frontera, here I come.





BKA said:


> I better go get some wet wipes.....





BKA said:


> I think you need to give up that witch craft and find the lord......



Stop it.............I can't hardly type for the tears.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Y'all are just nasty....


----------



## BKA (Oct 31, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> BKA do you often ponder while conjuring?



yes I do......


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 31, 2008)

BKA said:


> yes I do......



...just don't get confused and mix them up...


----------



## BKA (Oct 31, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> ...just don't get confused and mix them up...



I don't anymore......


----------



## JD (Oct 31, 2008)

Mannn..... I had the Cheese-a-nator combo from Krystals for lunch 5 cheese Krystals and Chili Cheese Fries. They should have named it the Detonator.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 31, 2008)

There should be a handicap stall set up in the oval office and the problems of the free world could be solved.


----------



## BKA (Oct 31, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> Mannn..... I had the Cheese-a-nator combo from Krystals for lunch 5 cheese Krystals and Chili Cheese Fries. They should have named it the Detonator.



sweet baby jesus......it's going to get nasty in your house this evening......


----------



## Swede (Oct 31, 2008)

My conjuring skills have not been that strong.  Any quick fixes for my ailment?


----------



## BKA (Oct 31, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> My conjuring skills have not been that strong.  Any quick fixes for my ailment?



Go have lunch with JD or have HOQ give you an exam.......


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 31, 2008)

BKA said:


> Go have lunch with JD or have HOQ give you an exam.......


Be careful with the Quack route.
He may not be on your HMO and you dont wanna see the size of the bill he will send you

Just what Dawg2 told me....


----------



## BKA (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone have any good reading material????


----------



## JD (Dec 5, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> My conjuring skills have not been that strong.  Any quick fixes for my ailment?



Sushi and lots of it..... "Make your conjure skill rery strong young one"....


----------



## JD (Feb 2, 2009)

The first ad on this thread is a Ga Natural Gas ad...


----------



## GAX (Feb 2, 2009)

JD said:


> The first ad on this thread is a Ga Natural Gas ad...



You made me look!


----------



## Swede (Feb 2, 2009)

JD said:


> The first ad on this thread is a Ga Natural Gas ad...



Bet we could supply em for a while


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 3, 2009)

Corn?  When did I eat corn?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 3, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Corn?  When did I eat corn?


----------



## Swede (Feb 3, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Corn?  When did I eat corn?



You been messing ith the colon blow??


----------



## JD (Apr 7, 2009)

BKA said:


> I've been crop dusting through out my office ever since I got back from lunch......





dawg2 said:


> Get any on ya?





BKA said:


> Not yet; but I'm getting to the point of not trusting them anymore......



I sure do miss the little fella.....


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 7, 2009)

JD said:


> I sure do miss the little fella.....



Me too....I think he got some on somebody....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 7, 2009)

JD said:


> I have got to get me one of these.... Plugs right into the reciever on your truck..... Great for conjuring in the woods...


I think this is what you were looking for. They even have a distribution center in Leesburg


http://www.bumperdumper.com/bumper2.htm


----------



## xjd33x (Apr 7, 2009)

One of the foxfire books tells which Bible verses stop bleeding and remove fire. I forget which one though.


----------



## jonkayak (Apr 7, 2009)

I had never seen this thread before today and couldn't stop laughing. I should have gotten to know BKA a little better.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 3, 2009)

Bump for Mel.  After 3 pages, i feel like i could finally live in Rincon, GA if only i had a sister to marry.


----------



## Mel82 (Jun 3, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Bump for Mel.  After 3 pages, i feel like i could finally live in Rincon, GA if only i had a sister to marry.


Yeah, THANKS a bunch for the bump...


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 3, 2009)

Mel82 said:


> Yeah, THANKS a bunch for the bump...


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 4, 2009)

Down in sowega (south west ga.) conjuring was most of the time associated with causing bad stuff.  I grew up knowing root doctors (country black folk) that could conjure up spirits, get rid of haints, etc...  A form of voodoo was , and I reckon still is, practiced in the costal plains of Georgia.  When a root doctor was fixin' something or an illness, it wasn't refered to as conjurin'.  If you ever spend some time over on the coast where "gechee" is spoken, you best not say anything bad about it, cause there are still a good many folks that practice it and I don't care what anyone says, I believe in it.  A root doctor that conjured was called a "conjure man" or a "conjure woman" and you knew where they lived, bottles hanging from trees in their yards, all the window sills were painted blue, same as the door ways.  Another sign of a conjure man was "abrahams", they all wore them and had them hanging on strings.  An abraham, for those of yall that don't know is the dried male organ from a coon.  Where I grew up whites were the distinct minority and everyone knew about the practice (started dying off after the civil rights movement).  We all had black nannys that would do all kinds of strange stuff from putting dirty socks under your pillow when you slept for sore throats, to putting spider webs on any injury that didnt call for tobacco wet with spit.  I reckon it is the locale I grew up in, but it was always associated with a form of voodoo, which I know wasnt an issue up in the mountains where I see most of the posters are from in this thread.


----------



## savreds (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't guess anybody's been conjuring lately.
That reminds me, I haven't been to Krystal's lately. Time for some cheese Krystal's, mmm good!!!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 4, 2009)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Down in sowega (south west ga.) conjuring was most of the time associated with causing bad stuff.  I grew up knowing root doctors (country black folk) that could conjure up spirits, get rid of haints, etc...  A form of voodoo was , and I reckon still is, practiced in the costal plains of Georgia.  When a root doctor was fixin' something or an illness, it wasn't refered to as conjurin'.  If you ever spend some time over on the coast where "gechee" is spoken, you best not say anything bad about it, cause there are still a good many folks that practice it and I don't care what anyone says, I believe in it.  A root doctor that conjured was called a "conjure man" or a "conjure woman" and you knew where they lived, bottles hanging from trees in their yards, all the window sills were painted blue, same as the door ways.  Another sign of a conjure man was "abrahams", they all wore them and had them hanging on strings.  An abraham, for those of yall that don't know is the dried male organ from a coon.  Where I grew up whites were the distinct minority and everyone knew about the practice (started dying off after the civil rights movement).  We all had black nannys that would do all kinds of strange stuff from putting dirty socks under your pillow when you slept for sore throats, to putting spider webs on any injury that didnt call for tobacco wet with spit.  I reckon it is the locale I grew up in, but it was always associated with a form of voodoo, which I know wasnt an issue up in the mountains where I see most of the posters are from in this thread.




Looks like we have at least three on this thread who KNOW what conjuring is all about, BTW that is some interesting history of the culture down on the coast. Thanks.If you can think of anymore post it.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 4, 2009)

The coastal plain region of Ga. is very different from the peidmont or mountains.  There is a very high rural black population and alot of them are still followers of the "old ways".  Savannah is the only area that is predominately urban that has alot of those old ways in Georgia.  It doesn't take much looking to find folks who follow them either.  As a kid I started school during the dying gasps of Jim Crow and was familiar with alot of the curious ways and superstitions.  It wasn't like alot of the movies make it out to be, black kids played with white kids and no one thought anything about it, folks all knew their place in society, I aint saying it was right, that is just how it was.  Over the years I had two black nannies and they told me all kinda stories about conjurin' and such.  Fanny Mae was the one from my earliest years on til she died, she was my momma's too when she was a kid.  I went to a conjure woman with her as a little kid cause her husband (common law, jump over a broom stick wedding) was hittin the shot houses (illegal juke joints) and "tom catin'" as she would call it.  She wanted something bad to happen to this ol loose woman so she gave the conjure woman a silver dollar (actual one, course they weren't makin' them then) cause you had to pay the conjure woman with silver, she wouldn't take paper money.  They went back in a room and in a lil bit Fanny Mae came out with a brown paper bag.  I never asked her what was in it, but LeRoy (her ol'man) stopped his tom catin for a long time.  Fanny Mae was an old woman when I was a lil kid, her grand parents were slaves in the Albany area and her daddy was born during reconstruction, I don't think she could read nor write, but she sure could tell you some stories.  My grand momma would get so mad when she heard Fanny Mae telling me stories of haints and such.  My grand mother was a God fearing woman and she didn't want her first born grandchild hearing all that "devil talk" as she called it. 

I miss all the stories that were told to me, and to this day, even as an educated man, I believe in haints, conjurin' and many other aspects of dealing with the "other world".  It wasn't hard to believe cause my family was predominately scotts irish and as yall might know, fairy tails were rampant from the old folks in the family, and they always had ghosts and spirits in them.  Fanny Mae would use to take me fishing down in some ox bow lakes on the flint and she would always be pointin out plants to me tellin me what they would cure, what "chants" you could use them for, etc... I wish I had had a tape recorder (course I didn't even know what one was) so I could have recorded all she told me, and the tales she told.  She made my life richer for her being in it.  I only wish my son could have been exposed to her, the woods seem more alive, and night time is all that much more special to me.  I know there is alot out there that I will never understand, heck, I don't want to understand, cause that is what makes everything so special.


----------



## jonkayak (Jun 5, 2009)

savreds said:


> I don't guess anybody's been conjuring lately.
> That reminds me, I haven't been to Krystal's lately. Time for some cheese Krystal's, mmm good!!!



Someone was working on a good conjure the other night out on my boat. I thought I was going to have to abandon ship. Thats the last time she goes fishing with us.


----------



## badkarma (Jun 5, 2009)

My great aunt would talk to you as she rubbed the wart.  She would mumble some things you couldn't hear then cover it with her hand.  She would say not to look at it, touch it, or think about it.  My wart went away within 2 weeks.  They grew up as poor farmers in NE Alabama.  Locals would bring milk cows to her with boils and warts on their utters even when she was a kid.  My grandfather can "draw fire" as they call it.  I stepped on a red hot piece of glass with bare feet once.  The pain was unbearable.  He scooped me up and ran me into the house.  He would cup his hands over the burn and suck in air.  It would make him cough, but my foot never hurt again.  I could walk on it and the burn mark went away in a week with no scars.  Both of them, my grandfather and his sister, are/were (repectively-she passed away) God fearing Christians.


----------



## Mel82 (Jun 5, 2009)

My dog is conjuring up something right now...


----------



## savreds (Jun 5, 2009)

Mel82 said:


> My dog is conjuring up something right now...



Be ready to run, dog conjures are the worst...well, the cats are pretty bad too!!!

Oh, and welcome to Sav. It's a rather odd place at times!


----------



## Mel82 (Jun 5, 2009)

savreds said:


> Be ready to run, dog conjures are the worst...well, the cats are pretty bad too!!!
> 
> Oh, and welcome to Sav. It's a rather odd place at times!


I know, I have 2 cats and a dog here, lol... dog still wins. 

Thanks, it is odd, especially the weather!


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 5, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> Looks like we have at least three on this thread who KNOW what conjuring is all about, BTW that is some interesting history of the culture down on the coast. Thanks.If you can think of anymore post it.


 

Spend anytime is south Louisiana, and you'll hear lots of stories about conjuring, voodoo and hoodoo.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jun 5, 2009)

When we were little, my sister had a wart that my parents had tried everything on but it just wouldn't go away.  Not sure how they found this guy, but there was an old man in Dublin that was known to cure warts.  He rubbed a stick on it and within a few weeks, the wart was gone.  I'm sure the old guy has passed away by now, but my sister is 32 and the wart is still gone.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jun 6, 2009)

QUOTE=Boudreaux;3645857]Spend anytime is south Louisiana, and you'll hear lots of stories about conjuring, voodoo and hoodoo.[/QUOTE]

Louisiana is the home of Marie LeVeaux, probably the most famous of all the conjurers.  She did both hoodoo  and voodoo  so the legend goes.  I think everywhere in the coastal plains of the old south you have it to some extent or other.  That is where most of the slaves were, from the low country of SC on around to La.  and in the gulf region, you had alot of catholics and alot of the voodoo/hoodoo was african religious beliefs camoflaged within the catholic church mainly and the protestants to a lesser degree.  I know you can still find it in New Orleans but I think a good bit of it is for tourists, but if you ever go to some of the old cemetaries out there...  I had always thought that the term conjure was of french origin, it sure sounds and looks like it is, and that it had its roots in voodoo/hoodoo.  

They had a pretty neat voodoo musem in the cresent city, I dont know if it is still there since Katrina though.  

That is very similar to the root doctors of south ga and the low country of south carolina, it just doesnt have as much of the catholic influence, ie, they dont use the saints here like they do in La, Miss and Haiti.  From what I understand it is all based on beliefs that were brought with the slaves from west africa.


----------



## JD (Jan 17, 2010)

Bump....


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2010)

Been a while since I had Chili for dinner and BBQ with baked beans for supper

No flammables or sparks in the house during those days.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have seen people conjure stuff from one too many brews


----------



## JD (Jan 17, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I have seen people conjure stuff from one too many brews



That was only one time and you said you were OK with it....


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2010)

JD said:


> That was only one time and you said you were OK with it....



You put his nose in it?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 17, 2010)

JD said:


> That was only one time and you said you were OK with it....



I had to throw those camos away  Next time, turn your head


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 17, 2010)

Swede said:


> You put his nose in it?


----------



## savreds (Jan 17, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I have seen people conjure stuff from one too many brews



Thanks for the reminder, I need to go get one!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 24, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> I have seen people conjure stuff from one too many brews



It's ok little feller.


----------



## specialk (Jul 24, 2013)

JD said:


> The superstition thread got me to thinking....



link please....thanks!!


----------



## CardsFan (Jul 24, 2013)

JD said:


> The superstition thread got me to thinking about conjuring. Have you ever had anything conjured or know someone that can do it. When I was a kid I had a wart on my hand that would not go away. My Grandmother took me over to a friend of hers house to have it conjured. The lady took my hand looked and the wart and touched it and told me to forget about and it would go away. Nothing that I ever put on this thing would make it go away and had been trying for about a year. After she conjured it, it was gone within 2 weeks. I just looked down one day and it was gone. After a trip to the beach when I was a kid I had gotten a really bad sun burn and I mean bad. Got home and could not sleep nothing seemed to help. My Grandmother once again knew a lady that could "Talk the Fire out of you" well she called her and told her what had happened and she did whatever she did and I never felt anymore pain from the burn it just seemed to disappear. I am not crazy nor am I making any of this up. Anyone else got anything along these lines?



Funny you should mention that, my mother told me the exact same thing about herself when she was a child.   She had a wart, Grandma took her to a conjurer, and within a few days it was gone.   There was no hint of joking around in her eyes when she told me this.

I was a little shocked that she told me this, as both her and my grandmother were always deeply religious when they were alive, and seeing a conjurer (or is it conjoror?) I thought was looked down on by the church.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2013)

Yep, had a wart on my hand and knee that nothing would get rid of. There was a Native American conjurer that ran a Horse stable nearby that someone recommended to my Mom. He said something over it in his native language and a week or so later I noticed they were gone.


----------



## ribber (Jul 24, 2013)

JD said:


> The superstition thread got me to thinking about conjuring. Have you ever had anything conjured or know someone that can do it. When I was a kid I had a wart on my hand that would not go away. My Grandmother took me over to a friend of hers house to have it conjured. The lady took my hand looked and the wart and touched it and told me to forget about and it would go away. Nothing that I ever put on this thing would make it go away and had been trying for about a year. After she conjured it, it was gone within 2 weeks. I just looked down one day and it was gone. After a trip to the beach when I was a kid I had gotten a really bad sun burn and I mean bad. Got home and could not sleep nothing seemed to help. My Grandmother once again knew a lady that could "Talk the Fire out of you" well she called her and told her what had happened and she did whatever she did and I never felt anymore pain from the burn it just seemed to disappear. I am not crazy nor am I making any of this up. Anyone else got anything along these lines?


exact same thing with me. i had a wart on the bottom of my foot and nothing would get rid of it. dad took me took to a woman in Ivey,GA. she rubbed it, mumbled something and told me to not think about it. in 2 weeks it was gone! i dont believe in ghosts or bigfoot and was like,'this is bull'. but it worked. this @ 20 years ago. i'm sad to report the wart came back about a year ago. i think the lady died, which may explain why it came back


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 24, 2013)

I conjured up some things that "almost" got me put in jail.


----------



## SkintRider (Jul 24, 2013)

My mother took me to an older lady when I had the thrash back in the early 50's. Don't know what she did, but it must have worked cause momma was happy.
 I have the "fire talked out" twice, once in the 80's and again in the early 90's by the same man. The first time I don't remember as well as the second time. The second time, I remember well. It had to do with HOT coffee in my lap at breakfast. I was hurting bad by 8:00 am. It happened that I was working at the same place as he was. I just stood and had a conversation after he denied he couldn't do it. In 5 minutes or less after talking, the burning was gone.
 W hen I was between 4 and 12, my uncle made pure cane syrup and honey bees and yellow jackets ate and stung well. My mother dipped snuff and daddy and his brother chewed plug bakker. When I got stung, out came the snuff or bakker out of their mouth and was plopped on the sting. Usually quit in 2 or 3 minutes. I was born in 48 to give an age reference. My uncles mule pulled the cane grinder and the fire was fed with split oak.
 Miss my folks and those relaxed times.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 25, 2013)

I fell in with a Cuban witch when I lived down in the Florida Keys.That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2013)




----------

